# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  New Hardy suppressors

## Mike H

Talking to a guy who was at the last Sika show he said Dan Hardy made mention of a new suppressor he was getting patented. Rang his workshop today but the guy on the phone was a bit vague on it. He said it was lighter and shorter and also quieter. Doesn't seem like his website mentions it as the old specs still show up.

Anyone know much about these?

----------


## crzyman

worthless if they are anything like his others when he's trying to save weight by thinning the tube down to paper thickness

----------


## Mike H

Even on a pissy .308 Gav?

----------


## Mike H

How about the Gunworks duralium then?

----------


## Beavis

Wasn't the AR suppressor was it? My mate has one. Goes well

----------


## Philipo

There was a gun for sale on Tard Me the other day ( can't find it now ) & the guy selling it mentioned it was fitted with a new generation HRE light weight supressor, could just be salesman BS though 

I know he made a LW version for one of Duleys light weight rifles a couple of issues back

----------


## Tahr

> There was a gun for sale on Tard Me the other day ( can't find it now ) & the guy selling it mentioned it was fitted with a new generation HRE light weight supressor, could just be salesman BS though 
> 
> I know he made a LW version for one of Duleys light weight rifles a couple of issues back


Yes, its the one that Duley wrote about that is in production.

----------


## Spanners

Nek minit - BOOOM!!

----------


## Mike H

Is it only the magnum ones that had issues?

----------


## Wildman

> Is it only the magnum ones that had issues?


No.

----------


## Mike H

Well considering the only issue I've seen was on a Gunworks one and three people I know who shoot DH ones without a problem I'm still confused. Is everyone just jumping on the bandwagon against Hardy? Are there still issues, anyone got photos or first hand accounts?

----------


## Wildman

I have heard reliable accounts of failures, but never owned a Dan Can. Dan has replaced all that I know of though...

----------


## Spanners

Phillipo still has the ding in his head from his one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

I've heard plenty of accounts of failures from almost every suppressor maker in NZ, and I've had one myself with an Australian suppressor, for full disclosure

----------


## tui_man2

:Yaeh Am Not Durnk: come on mike get the gorse out your pocket.....................

you sould hav a prize for polls an the amout of new topics on suppressors

----------


## veitnamcam

> come on mike get the gorse out your pocket.....................
> 
> you sould hav a prize for polls an the amout of new topics on suppressors



Certanly a very hot topic on here, never had one myself unless you count the small plastic thing that came on the end of my JW

----------


## Tahr

Well I've just had a prompt e-mail reply from the Hushpro man about his. Cheaper than the Hardy (new model) ones by a good margin, about the same weight and length, and doesn't have the bush at the back to mark the barrel. Anyone know anything about them? He sells them through Hamills and Serious Shooters.

----------


## Mike H

> come on mike get the gorse out your pocket.....................
> 
> you sould hav a prize for polls an the amout of new topics on suppressors


Got the gorse ready, its just which one to spend it on?

----------


## gimp

> Well I've just had a prompt e-mail reply from the Hushpro man about his. Cheaper than the Hardy (new model) ones by a good margin, about the same weight and length, and doesn't have the bush at the back to mark the barrel. Anyone know anything about them? He sells them through Hamills and Serious Shooters.


How does the hushpro one align/whatever with the barrel at the rear end?

----------


## Proudkiwi

> I've heard plenty of accounts of failures from almost every suppressor maker in NZ, and I've had one myself with an Australian suppressor, for full disclosure


Surely not the $700 one???

----------


## gimp

Yep. Couldn't take the muzzle pressure from 14.5" barrel it seems and a baffle came loose.


However you're never going to get a better product if you keep saying "Well it works well enough for me, I'm not trying anything new or different"

----------


## Tahr

> How does the hushpro one align/whatever with the barrel at the rear end?


There's a cut away drawing on the front page. It seems to float for the back 4" like the Schultz and Larsen ones.

Hushpro home page

----------


## Proudkiwi

> However you're never going to get a better product if you keep saying "Well it works well enough for me, I'm not trying anything new or different"


Agreed. What did he have to say about it? PM if you prefer.

----------


## distant stalker

I've got an old gen greystone, 2 gunworks, my next will probably be one of the new greystone versions. All of these have worked well, no issues. No dealings with Hardy cans but if you were looking at sending your rifle to chch either of the above would serve you well

----------


## gimp

> Agreed. What did he have to say about it? PM if you prefer.



I'm waiting for Australian Import permits apparently, and recieving a full refund when I get that and ship the failed can back.


I have had the other one fitted to my .223AI but I haven't tested it yet. The failed one worked really well for the first 15 rounds then halfway through the next mag I noticed something wrong. Clearly had bullet impact at the blast baffle as the tube is slighly bulged and dented out at that point. The metal finish could use some improvement.


I've also got a NZ-made 150mm long 330gm all-stainless centrefire muzzle can to test but :effort:

----------


## Im2lazy

I'll let you know what I think as I'm getting a DanCan this week. 
I've got a Gunworks EBS that I'm really happy with, but didn't go back to Gunworks because Robbie was so busy that he didn't have time to talk about this project (I know they must get plenty of time wasters, but....). I'm cutting down a 7mmRemMag to 21 inch and "Gunworks office staff" said that is too short. I'm only planning  to shoot this one to 700 yards so think if I can get a 162SST at 2950-3000 f/sec it will get the job done. It's my "Bush Gun", bush hunting but also with plenty of clearings at 500-700 yards.
Dan was good to talk to, but has been alittle slow getting it done, but will see when I get it back this week. Also getting half cock and safety on half cock done.

----------


## Spanners

I agree about being too short - muzzle pressure is going to be through the roof (IIRC Quickload can give you this info pretty accurately?) - recipe for a rifle grenade IMO

We should expect a followup on this ~ Xmas then??  :Psmiley:

----------


## Barefoot

> There's a cut away drawing on the front page. It seems to float for the back 4" like the Schultz and Larsen ones.
> 
> Hushpro home page


I have one of his New 17HMR one coming this week. They are built the same way as his centrefire ones, so can give a good description later in the week.

----------


## Im2lazy

> I agree about being too short - muzzle pressure is going to be through the roof (IIRC Quickload can give you this info pretty accurately?) - recipe for a rifle grenade IMO


Dan told me they test them on a 16 inch barrel with no problems.......... I've got a crash helmet! do you think I shoot with that on.

----------


## Barefoot

> I have one of his New 17HMR one coming this week. They are built the same way as his centrefire ones, so can give a good description later in the week.


Suppressor arrived yesterday and as I was outside for work today was able to test it as well. It has been sized for .17 calibre so it cant fire anything else.
weighs 255gms on the scales and 200mm long x 38mm dia. it mounts only on the thread up against the barrel with the overbarrel bit just floating.
Not surprisingly performance on the 17hmr was really good.
On the way home I stopped at an engineering friend workshop and pulled it to bits. Basically it is a one piece cast alloy body that has then had a small amount of machining done to make it fit snugly against the outer sleeve, with a cap fitted to the end. The cast section is a classic baffle style as can be seen in the front page of their website.
The centrefire version is a little larger in diameter and length according to the website.

----------


## L.R

I have one of dans gen3 supressors on a 6.5x284.  Its short (240mm long) and very light.  The sound supression is at least as good as his previous model which in my opnion is very good, and i have used nearly every brand in NZ and some from offshore.  Its also nicely made like all dans supressors. Lets hope he dosent have any failures with his new design.

----------


## Philipo

Yeah my new gen III replacement Dan can for my 7 WSM turned up yesterday ( minus the rifle hahaha ) & it looks nicely made & well finished 

It is 3" shorter than the gen II model it replaced but has a larger diameter 


Heres a pic of the new wsm can ( bottom ) 397g & 44.5mm dia, compared to the gen II model off my 308 334g & 41.2mm dia 



As Ive said before, I think HRE cans are more suited to hunting than blasting dozens of rounds through em in an afternoon gong shooting & now that it's shorter, it has got me thinking about chopping the barrel back on me WSM, I wonder how short I could go  :Pacman: 

I'll do a range report once I get my shit sorted

----------


## Spanners

I'm surprised you;re not just going to put it straight on TM after your luck....

----------


## Philipo

Hahaha maybe I'm just a sucker for punishment, but you never know I might flick it Im always changing my mind  :ORLY:

----------


## Barefoot

I think you mean the new can is 3cm shorter not 3"  :Wink:

----------


## Mike H

I see his website hasn't been updated as it still lists the magnum as 350mm long which yours obviously isn't. I've been trying to get confirmation from him on the length of the standard suppressor but haven't had a reply to my email. Anyone know?

----------


## Pop Shot

> I see his website hasn't been updated as it still lists the magnum as 350mm long which yours obviously isn't. I've been trying to get confirmation from him on the length of the standard suppressor *but haven't had a reply to my email*. Anyone know?


I've been waiting about three weeks for a email reply - I don't think he likes the fiddling around with the smaller jobs.

----------


## sneeze

I spoke to Mr Hardy last week when I saw the guy on  trade me saying the new one was 230grms.He said it must have been a typo as they are not that light at all.
 Email overload is common these days,if I want an answer Ill pick up the phone.

----------


## Smiddy

Easiest way is to ring him

----------


## L.R

Just weighed the Gen3 i have for the 6.5x284 which i assume is just a standard supressor. It is 240mm long and weighs 330gr.

----------


## andyanimal31

Dan just got married so probably thinking of the other thing besides guns!

----------


## redbang

I got one of the new Hardys supplied with one of SSR's tubes in 6.5/06, had 20 rounds through it and its going good.

Due for more rounds tomorrow, will post if any issues develop.

----------


## Philipo

> I think you mean the new can is 3cm shorter not 3"


Year I was refering to my old gen II magnum unit, it had an OAL of 15"  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## chux75

> Dan told me they test them on a 16 inch barrel with no problems.......... I've got a crash helmet! do you think I shoot with that on.


Very much doubt Dan tests his suppressors on a 16inch Magnum Barrel. GW's advice will be based on what is safe for a Magnum GW's suppressor. As for having a barrel under 22inch on a 7mm Mag, why waste powder? A 280, with a 22inch barrel and the lighter and shorter GW's suppressor would fit the bill out to 700y and with much less blow, but still plenty of go.

----------


## andyanimal31

A mate has one on a 7 rem mag thompson centre cut down to 16 inch and goes good as with better than moa out to 500 . he just did it because he could and he has got three other magnums cut down and suppressed as well.they certainly make a nice balanced easy to carry rifle!


> Very much doubt Dan tests his suppressors on a 16inch Magnum Barrel. GW's advice will be based on what is safe for a Magnum GW's suppressor. As for having a barrel under 22inch on a 7mm Mag, why waste powder? A 280, with a 22inch barrel and the lighter and shorter GW's suppressor would fit the bill out to 700y and with much less blow, but still plenty of go.

----------


## Nesika

I heard Dan was on his honeymoon, which may be why he hasnt responded to various emails.

----------


## Spanners

Na - its just par for the course with him

----------


## chux75

> A mate has one on a 7 rem mag thompson centre cut down to 16 inch and goes good as with better than moa out to 500 . he just did it because he could and he has got three other magnums cut down and suppressed as well.they certainly make a nice balanced easy to carry rifle!


Hi Andy, what make of suppressor does your mate have on his Magnums? Also, what materials is it made of, e.g. stainless steel? Thats impressive for a suppressor to handle that sort of abuse. It's always good to know what different suppressors can handle. How many rounds through the 16 inch 7mm Rem Mag barrel so far?

----------


## Im2lazy

I taked to Dan today, he has a sick family member so isn't working at the moment, and might not be for a little while. I got my rifle back ....... they havn't cut it to the requested lenght........back it goe




> Very much doubt Dan tests his suppressors on a 16inch Magnum Barrel.


What makes you doubt that?  After the problems he's had in the past I thought he'd be keen to give them a thorough testing !

----------


## Mike H

So I've just finished packing my rifle up to go to Hardy tomorrow. Getting the .308 cut down to 18 inches so OAL should be roughly what it is now. Hopefully doesn't take too long.

----------


## Im2lazy

Mine turned up today, for the second time...... Looks well made. I have yet to shoot it.

----------


## Terminator

The new quick on of design for some will be handy only time will tell if its any better.

----------


## gimp

There's a new QD feature?? Details, photos. That's cool.

----------


## kiwijames

Saw that at the Sika Show. Was a bayonet type system.

----------


## Bushrash

Anyone tried or got one of the new gen4 supressors??weight and length looks pretty good ,price is up there though

----------


## Brennos

> There's a new QD feature?? Details, photos. That's cool.


This.  Anyone got any more info?

----------


## Bushrash

I see h&f are selling them on some of there tikkas  too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## andyanimal31

> Anyone tried or got one of the new gen4 supressors??weight and length looks pretty good ,price is up there though


we have just got three done and they are magic.nice and light and only 75mm forward.
Pm i might be able to get a better price

----------


## Spanners

> we have just got three done and they are magic.nice and light and only 75mm forward.
> Pm i might be able to get a better price


Shall we run a sweep on how many rounds before a bulge or a blowup??  :Grin:

----------


## Bushrash

What other flavour would ya recommend spanners , just looking at all options 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

> What other flavour would ya recommend spanners , just looking at all options 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


One that between you and 2 mates in the last week there arnt 5 fucked ones. 
Gun works is a safe bet

----------


## Glu

The new Gen4 has had some good reviews in Europe and England and there are a lot more sold over there than in NZ .

----------


## Wildman

> One that between you and 2 mates in the last week there arnt 5 fucked ones. 
> Gun works is a safe bet


Only because they are way over engineered. I have heard the new standard Gen 4 cans were proofed to over magnum pressures in a British proof house. What that means I don't know. I haven't heard of any new ones blowing up though.

I have an A-tec, if you don't mind muzzle forward they are bloody amazing. Much better than my old Gunworks for noise reduction.

----------


## Raging Bull

Standard cal. 

 - 80mm muzzle forward
 - 120mm over barrel
 - 44.5mm outside diameter
 - 290 grams

----------


## Spanners

> Only because they are way over engineered.


Give me over engineered any day over under engineered and failures

----------


## Bill999

> Standard cal. 
> 
>  - 80mm muzzle forward
>  - 120mm over barrel
>  - 44.5mm outside diameter
>  - 290 grams


290 grams is pretty damn good for weight

----------


## Tahr

> Give me over engineered any day over under engineered and failures


Are you saying that Gunworks have never had a failure, Spanners?

----------


## TeRei

Is this blow up issue because the barrel is off centre with the suppressor? Some guys treat their suppressors like they are made out of railway iron.

----------


## PerazziSC3

ive heard form many people that hardys cans are "hardy hand grenades" dont no what it is about them but you seem to hear of a lot more hardy blow ups/bulges etc then any other manufacturer.
Soem people swear by them though

----------


## Spanners

> Are you saying that Gunworks have never had a failure, Spanners?


Nope, not saying that at all. 
Myself and anyone that I know that owns them haven't had any issues, which the same cant be said for Hardys. 
Some have had multiple failures and that combined with piss poor regard for safety and follow up service/issue rectifying give me this opinion. 

You may remember a while ago I backup hardy up over failures and issues.  My stance changed when I entered the same boat. 

How many on this forum have had a gun works fail and how many have had a Hardy?

----------


## puku

What are the dpt suppressors like? Thinking of getting one for a 223. Our should I just get a gunworks..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Beavis

My DPT one is good. I think he prices his basic cans realistically for what they are. I reckon a lot of NZ cans are way overpriced for what they are.

----------


## gimp

> My DPT one is good. I think he prices his basic cans realistically for what they are. I reckon a lot of NZ cans are way overpriced for what they are.


Especially for the really basic tube ones that take 40 minutes to assemble and consist of $35 of materials

----------


## TeRei

> Especially for the really basic tube ones that take 40 minutes to assemble and consist of $35 of materials


Capitalism its called. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bushrash

mmmmm might be swinging a different direction i think

----------


## tui_man2

every ones cans go at some stage there would have been a fair few of each.
Gun works run old school KISS cans not the best but keep chugging away with good rep
Dan runs new technology cans pushing the boundrys to be the best. lightest shortest forward with good reduction in noise as well so are hard well in my opinion impossible to go past.
Only heard of his older ones going, new ones are very well made an engineered

----------


## Bill999

I would have thaught DPT would have taken lightest, and if you remove a baffle or so it becomes less than 80mm forward

Ill let you know when it turns up

----------


## R93

I have a 4 baffle DPT and when fitted, I dont even notice any change in weight, balance or even MPI. Not sure on its noise reduction as I still wear hearing protection but it doesnt sound any different to others I have or used. It is lighter than advertised by a smidge. I highly rate them for a bolt gun.

----------


## tui_man2

> I would have thaught DPT would have taken lightest, and if you remove a baffle or so it becomes less than 80mm forward
> 
> Ill let you know when it turns up


But removing it decreases performance it can't not like the atec etc everything has compromise, it's only my opinion but hardy covers them all well to suit all range of people and tested to with stand more then rated for so light for hunting and solid for range work with out adding or removing baffles less things for average goe to play with an go wrong with same poi not having to resite for more or less baffles.

Have talked to Dan about his testing here's what he said quoting testing. . ..

"Our Db testing for our standard size can is done on a Remington 308.

Destructive testing for standard suppressor is done on a 16 barrelled 300 wsm  100 rounds with no signs of stretching of deformation. We get the ammo loaded by the guys at dead eye dicks so they can attest to the strength of the suppressors.

Proof testing in the UK for standard 308 suppressor is done with a 300 win mag with 25% over max loads.

*

The London proof master is ex EME Army Armourer same as our crew so its really cool talking to him about how he proofs our gear.

They dont even bother trying to abuse the magnum suppressors"

*
This is a bread winner right there. . . . .


Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> every ones cans go at some stage there would have been a fair few of each.
> Gun works run old school KISS cans not the best but keep chugging away with good rep
> Dan runs new technology cans pushing the boundrys to be the best. lightest shortest forward with good reduction in noise as well so are hard well in my opinion impossible to go past.
> Only heard of his older ones going, new ones are very well made an engineered



+1 I started experimenting in the late 80's on centerfire supps. Had all manner of sizes, configurations and weights. Had all manner of problems as well. Glad I never tried marketing them back then. The first effective one, for full load centerfires I seen, was a Tiffen one. It was a simple but effective design. Cooper was the only commercial/military one at the time, that come out with a can for the AW, it was only used with subsonic 7.62.
It has steamrolled from there over the last few years. Trying to meet the demands of lighter and quieter suppressors you are surely going to have problems.
I reckon what is available in NZ are all reasonably similar apart from a bit of weight. You can only work with materials and machinery that are available and I personally think simple is best. 
Good on kiwis trying to improve on their product by experimenting. But at the end of the day a centerfire supp is never going to get any quieter than say a .22 mag so I dont see the point of getting one that is slightly quieter than the other. Reliability, safety and weight and cost are all that really interest me.
If you are paying some of the prices I have seen on some supps ($700-$800) you are been had, IMO.

----------


## Bill999

the titanium ones need to charge more than the alu ones tho, their bare materials cost in excess of $400 just for the Ti powder that goes into them

----------


## R93

Fair enough. But they are over priced for what they are IMO as well. But I reckon $400 is to much even for alloy ones, knowing what work goes into most of them that are available today anyway :Grin:

----------


## Beavis

The ODL Ti cans are currently the most innovative in the country in my opinion. He can make pretty much anything a customer wants on the 3D printer. They are exceptionally light weight and can stand up to real abuse. The prohibitive side, as Bill stated, is the cost of the raw materials, which means they will always be priced higher. The machine itself also costs a fortune to set up and run. The margin made on his cans isn't that great as a result.

----------


## tui_man2

> The ODL Ti cans are currently the most innovative in the country in my opinion. He can make pretty much anything a customer wants on the 3D printer. They are exceptionally light weight and can stand up to real abuse. The prohibitive side, as Bill stated, is the cost of the raw materials, which means they will always be priced higher. The machine itself also costs a fortune to set up and run. The margin made on his cans isn't that great as a result.


Its one of those compromise things again, I agree its very cool printing them an mike anything you want but like you say it comes at a cost an that's where it prices its self out.

Interested to see how other manufactures test there cans, some people must have good relations with them or they are on here anyway so be interesting to see?

----------

